# New ezine: Orion's Child Science Fiction & Fantasy Magazine



## msmccor100 (Sep 15, 2007)

As a contributing writer, I'm trying to drum up interest and awareness in a new e-zine, Orion's Child Science Fiction & Fantasy Magazine. This magazine originally published two paper editions in 1984 under the editorship of T. Joseph Cole. It featured original stories, poetry, and art and included work by such prominent writers as Ray Bradbury. Now, Orion's Child has been resurrected as an e-zine by Gabriel M. Cole, the son of the original founder and editor, himself an aspiring writer. This "second volume" of Orion's Child first appear in May of 2007 with issues recurring monthly. Check out 

Orion's Child

Mr. Cole is continually seeking new contributions and you may contact him at 

EditorOrionsChild@galadarn.com 

Cheers

Mark McCormick
(see my stories in the August issue)


----------

